# I'll get this started.............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:usflag: :usflag: THANK YOU VETERANS :usflag: :usflag:​​




​


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

:usflag: Thank You!!! :usflag:


----------



## SquirrelDown (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks veterans for all you have done and continue to do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you veterans!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Never enough to say thanks, but paired with remembrance and admiration, we never forget...thanks to all from the bottom of my/our hearts!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Salute!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to all those who have past and present for all they have done for us, now drop and give me ten, if you still can.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I could probably give you ten and then drop.......................


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think I could do anything but the drop part.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can drop and take ten to get up, does that count?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL.....works for me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I give you ten will you tell everyone I did twenty.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Short223 said:


> I can give you ten, in a military 4 count, in cadence while a$$ deep in mud........will that work?


Only with Rosie O'Donnell sitting on your back counting them off. :hijack:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One time I was at some training and was falling asleep and had to give them ten in the middle of a stream, I stayed awake awhile after that.


----------

